# Review of Worldmark Angels Camp One Bedroom in Angels Camp California



## Clifbell (Nov 27, 2021)

Located about three hours east of the San Francisco Bay Area, you will find a Worldmark resort in the California foothills. There is plenty to do here. Angel's camp is sleepy little town, there are plenty of wineries to visit, and you are 40 minutes away from Big Trees state park and a couple hours from Yosemite. The one bedroom has a great kitchen, a Murphy bed, and a grill on the deck that makes it a great home away from home.

There was a fitness center, a tennis court, a basketball court and an indoor game room. Staff was great. We had an issue with the fireplace and it was fixed within 30 minutes.

Review of Worldmark Angels Camp One Bedroom in Angels Camp California

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## mkeller7281 (Nov 27, 2021)

Did they charge the city fee when you got there?


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 28, 2021)

mkeller7281 said:


> Did they charge the city fee when you got there?


Yes... They did...


----------



## Jodyv (Nov 28, 2021)

This is an RCI exchange I have been looking at for awhile.  Thank you for your video.  Nice to see exactly what it would be like to stay there.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 29, 2021)

@Clifbell Nice review. What activities are available in the surrounding area?


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 30, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Clifbell Nice review. What activities are available in the surrounding area?


There is wine tasking, Hiking, and a really cool museum... I will be posting the Big trees video tomorrow (Wednesday, December 1).  Wine tasting video is out.  I will be posting a video of the museum in a week (I do one video of an area a week) and one timeshare related stay per week.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 1, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> There is wine tasking, Hiking, and a really cool museum... I will be posting the Big trees video tomorrow (Wednesday, December 1).  Wine tasting video is out.  I will be posting a video of the museum in a week (I do one video of an area a week) and one timeshare related stay per week.


Also golfing right next to the resort and nearby caves to explore.  There is a fun Old West city also nearby (I don't remember it's name) which is great if you have young kids.
Bart


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 1, 2021)

Yosemite isn't a bad day trip from there. We've done it a couple of times. It puts you at the entrance by Hetch Hetchy which is a cool area to explore if you're in the area and haven't done it before.


----------



## markb53 (Dec 2, 2021)

Icc5 said:


> Also golfing right next to the resort and nearby caves to explore.  There is a fun Old West city also nearby (I don't remember it's name) which is great if you have young kids.
> Bart


The old west city is the Columbia State Historic Park in Columbia, CA. It’s about 30 min drive from Wyndham/WorldMark Angels Camp. We have stayed there for MLK weekend every January for the last 5 years or so, except last year when it was closed. We drive up to Columbia SHP and have an old time photo taken. This coming January I have a 3BR and a 2BR booked for 9 of us. We love it there.


----------

